# زيت النمل الاصلي((( روجا )))) لازالة الشعر بصفة دائمة زيت النمل الاصلي((( روجا ))))



## مسوقة26 (3 مارس 2012)

قنبلة في عالم التجميل خلطة الشيب الاولى والحصرية مجموعة مكونة من خلطة اعشاب تستعمل للنساء والرجال والبنات مافيها ضرر ابدا طبيعية 100%​​



​​

هناك من يعاني من ظهور الشيب في سن جدا مبكره 
الشيب المبكر هو حالة التي يتغير فيها لون الشعر قبل سن الثلاثين ويعودالشيب المبكر للعديد من​​

الاسباب ومن اهمها:
*_**وراثي*
_سوء تغذية ونقص الحديد
_تجمع مادة بروكسيد الهيدروجين (المادة المسؤولة عن تحول الشعر للون الابيض) على بصيلة الشعر ويمنع تكون مادة الميلانين الخاصة بأكساب اللون للشعر
_الاضطرابات النفسية الشديدة و و و الكثير...........
*بس الحل الاكيد والمضمون ووووصل بفضل الله اكتشف علاج فعال للشيب *
*الشعر الشائب وكيفيه تغطيته بمواد طبيعيه 100% بعيداً عن المواد الكيميائيه التي تضر اكثر مما تحسن اللون وهي*​​

*تنفع لجميع انواع الشيب بشكل عام*
*النتائج تشوفي الفرق من اول مرة بالاستعمال والخلطة فيها فائدة كبيرة للشعر*
*خلال شهر راح تشوفي تغير 80% بالشعر راح يصير قوي وبلمعة حلوووة* 
*والتساقط ودعيه بشكل نهائي ولا شعرا راح تطيح من شعرك بفضل الله*​​

*طريقة الاستعمال *
*تجزى العلبه الى ثلاث اجزى وراح تعطيك النتائج بالتدريج طبعا الخلطه تعالج الشيب والدليل ليس صبغه لان الخلطه توزع على مدار الشعر وبالتالي راح تعطي اليوم الاول الاشقر ثم اليوم التالي البني ثم الاسود الاساسي والخلطه برضوا تعتمد على تدليك فروه الراس *
*مدة وضع الخلطه *
*تبقى الخلطه على الشعر من ساعه ونصف الى ساعتين فقط*​​

*ملاحظة :*
*اذا الشعر لونه اسود راح يصير كله اسود*
*اذا الشعر من الاساس لونه فاتح راح يتغير للون الرمادي الغااامق جدا او مائل الى لون بندقي*
*يعني الخلطة بشكل عام تغمق لون الشعر*

سعر العلبه 180 ريال
خلطه طبيعيه لاأزالة الشعر الغير مرغوب فية
وهى تستخدم ( العانة والابط ,والايدي والارجل ) ماعد الوجه 
وهاذا ما سوف تحصلين علية بأستعمالها
ü لايسبب سواد في المنطقة المزال مها الشعر ( كالامواس )
ü لايوجد الم.
ü ينمو الشعر خفيف واقل كثافة.
ü عدم نمو الشعر خلال شهر تقريبا.
ü مضمونة 100 % 
ü سهولة الاستخدام
ü ليس لها اى تأثيرات جانبية 
طريقة الاستخدام الخلطة
[COLOR=#a000e]تضاف كمية قليلة من الخلطة وتخلط مع الماءفي علبة صغيرة ثم توضع على المكان المراد التخلص من الشعر الذى فية وبعد كذا تترك لتجف ثم يزال الشعربقطعة شاش اومنديل
سعر العلبه 120 ريال​[/COLOR]​













​​


زيت النمل الاصلي((( روجا )))) لازالة الشعر بصفة دائمة زيت النمل الاصلي((( روجا ))))​​


لاول مرة في العالم 
زيت النمل الاصلي روجا لازالة الشعر الزائد نهائيا


البديل الامثل و المناسب لعمليات الليزر المكلف
الزيت الاصلي​









إضغط على الصورة 
صورة الزيت المقلد












▁▂▃▅▆▇ معلومه هامه ▇▆▅▃▂▁ 
نضمن لعملائنا الكرام ان جميع منتجاتنا اصليه
مع ضمان الجوده
وفي حال ثبت خلاف ذلك 
لك الاحقيه في استرجاع كامل المبلغ
المتوفرالان لدي ( وعلى الشرط 100% )​


النتيجة 





ظهور شعر فى الوجه





نظرا لما عانت منه النساء بإزالتهن الشعر الغير مرغوب فيه بالطرق التقليدية كالحلاوة والموس وما فيها من ألم وتعب شديد وإهدار الكثير من الوقت وللأسف بدون جدوى 
(ما أعنيه ظهور الشعر مرة ثانية بعد فترة وجيزة )
خالي من اي اضرار جانبيه 
امتدحه الدكتور جابر القحطاني
للاستخدام على الوجه واليدين والأرجل والمناطق الحساسه من الجسم


طريقة وكمية الاستعمال:
يشترط إزالة الشعر من جذوره عن طريق الحلاوة او الشمع او ماكينة بروان لنزع الشعر او الخيط ثم يدهن الزيت مباشره على منطقة الجلد المرغوب بإزالة شعرها ويفرك الجلد مع الزيت لمدة 10 دقائق حتى يتشرب الجلد الزيت ويصل إلى جذور الشعر ويبقى
الجلد مشرب بالزيت لمدة 4 ساعات بدون غسل الجلد بتاتا وإذا أمكن النوم به يكون من الأفضل. يعمل بهذه الطريقة ولمدة 3 أيام ومع كل إزالة شعر. وبعد الشيلة الأولى سيظهر الشعر الذي تحت الجلد ولم يتم إزالته بالمرة الأولى.


المدة المستغرقة للاستفادة من استخدام هذا المنتج للقضاء على الشعر نهائيا 
هي 3 - 4 شيلات للشعر تزيد أو تنقص بحسب نوعية وسماكة الشعر والافرازات الهرمونية للشعر ويستخدم لجميع أنواع الشعر وكذلك الشعر الأسود والأبيض


الزيت يحتوي على حمض الفورميك او النمليك لأنه يؤخذ من بيض النمل ولذا يسمى الزيت بزيت النمل


ملاحظه
لن تحصل على أي نتيجة إذا تم إزالة الشعر بالموس او الجل او المقص حيث يجب إزالته من جذوره


سعــــرالعلبه 50 ريال




اقل طلب علبتين 







​

للطلب :0549457559​​

في حال الطلب يوجد لدينا مندوبين 
(الرياض 0 جده 0 القصيم 0 الباحه 0 الطائف 0 مكه المكرمه 0 المدينه المنوره 0تبوك 0 الجبيل 0 الاحساء )​​


وآلله مآ آسآمح ولأ آحلل ولأ آبيح آي آحـد يتصل آو يجي ع آلخآص ويطلب ويلغي آلطلب آو يضيع وقتي​​



_والان مع تجارب العملاء_​​

اقتباس:​​

*اقتباس:<O



</O



*







<TABLE style="WIDTH: 100%; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-yfti-tbllook: 1184; mso-padding-alt: 4.5pt 4.5pt 4.5pt 4.5pt; mso-table-dir: bidi" dir=rtl class=MsoNormalTable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: yes; mso-yfti-lastrow: yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: #f0f0f0 1pt inset; BORDER-LEFT: #f0f0f0 1pt inset; PADDING-BOTTOM: 4.5pt; PADDING-LEFT: 4.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 4.5pt; BACKGROUND: #e1e4f2; BORDER-TOP: #f0f0f0 1pt inset; BORDER-RIGHT: #f0f0f0 1pt inset; PADDING-TOP: 4.5pt; mso-border-alt: inset windowtext .75pt">*المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة: فيشارة منفوشه 

*
صراحه اناشعرري كله شيب خصوصا في البدايه لان انا على طول استخدم الصبغات قلت بجرب وبشوف النتيجه كيف بتكون اذا كان صدق او كذب​​






وصراحه شعري اعلن استسلاامه وملله من<O



كثرالصبغات وغيرها ولللاسف ماكان فيه اي نتيجه كل ماطل نزل الشيب ملحوضه<O



​​

لين ماهداني الله لها لخلطه واخذتها​​

وبصراحه ماشاء الله نفس الطريق الا انا عملتها عطنتي النيجه الاشقر ثم البني ثم الاسود​​

والكل لااحظ التغييروالفرق بشعري خصوصا كل ماطل رجع شعري الاساسي الاسود​​

هاذي تجربتي الشخصيه <O



​​












































*<O



*​​



























</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​​











*<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة انفاس الورد2011 


مساء الخير







كيفك اختي بصراحة ودي اشكرك ع خلطة الشيب مرررررررررة رووووووووووعة والنتيجة مرة حلوة


اختي قبل فترة اشترتها منك من جد موووووصدقه النتيجة الابيض يصير اسووووود ترجع الشعر زي اول


شي حلووووووو والله اختي اترتاحة من الصبغات الحمدالله



شكررررررررررررا لك الف الشكر ع المنتج الرائع



​
















































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>اقتباس:​



<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة shamayal 

</U>


بدئت استخدم خلطه ازالة الشيب وماشاء الله حسيت بتغير كثير من ناحيه الشيب بدى يتغير لونه للون البنى الفاتح ومن ثم بدى ياخذ من اللون الاسود وطبعا بعد ما اخلص العلبه الثانيه عشان استفيد بشكل اكبر وانا ان شاء اللة بدوام عليه الى ان يتحول الى اللون الاسود الاصلي وبالنسبه للخلطه ريحتها مقبوله وفعلن تحسين انها طبيعيه اكيد خلطة الشيب له تأثير كبير على تغير الشيب الى اللون الاسود<O



</O



​

اذا تذكريني انا اخذت منك من شهر وفرحت مررررره بطريقه تعاملك واسلوبك الراقي وحرصك على الاستفساروصف الخلطه لي وعن وصول الطلب بوقته وهذا كله كااافي



الله يجزاك كل خير اختي الغاليه<O



</O



​
































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE></I>اقتباس:​



<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة السلطانة 

</U>


وربي أنك ملكة بذوقك وأخلاقك الراقية​
وصلت الطلبية بزمن قياسي بصراحة



وموضوعة في علب مرتبة ومغلفة​






















































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>




اقتباس:​<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الرومانسية. 

</U>


حبيت اذكر تجربتي مع خلطة الشيب:


ألف شكر لاختي: الملكة الاولي
طلبت منها خلطة الشيب مثل اليوم مساء السبت واستلمت طلبي في اليوم التالي
الخلطة ماشاء الله مبين عليها نظيفة ومتعوب عليها جايه في علب رش مرتبة
لسا مالي الا أسبوع مجربته .. و مشاء الله بدا اللون يتحول الى البنى راح استمر عليه وبعدها راح اكتب لكم تجربتي معاه
حبيت أشكركي على صدقك في تجارتك ..أخلاقك العالية .. سرعة تسليم الطلب​نظافة المنتج ..


الله يبارك لكي في تجارتك
ويوفقك ويسعدك دوووووم​ويحقق لك امانيك



























</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

اقتباس:​







<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة night moon 

</U>



اولآ:اشكر الملكه الاولى ع حسن تجاوبهاوتعاملها وحرصها ع 
وصولهابوقتها المحدد بصراحه قمه في الذوق والتعامل


ثانيآ:استخدمتها وبصراحه كلمة روووعه قليله بحقها





ورجعت وطلبت كميه منها



اشكرك ع توفير مثل هذا المنتج​




















​






















​






















































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>اقتباس:​







<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة saudiatk 

</U>



السلام عليكم :
استخدمت بودرة لازالة الشعر ومن اول استخدام ما شاء اللة ازالت الشعر وبدء نمو الشعر يصبح قليل استخدامى لة بصراحه خيالي ماخليت شي الا استخدمته مانفع معايه الا بودرة هاذى والله انه فادني غير كذا من اول ولا كان فية اى حكة او التهابات او شى من كذا . لماطلبته وصل لى بدون اى تأخير.


اعشاب ازالة الشعر الشيب:
بدئت استخدم اعشاب ازالة الشيب ومن ثالث يوم مال اللون الى البنى الفاتح ثم الغامق وانا ان شاء اللة باقى علية الى ان يتحول الى اللون الاسود.




وباين علية فعال خصوصا للى عندهم شيب كثير من الجوانب



وان شاء اللة لى طلب فى حال انى احتجت وراح انصح فية للاهل والجيران.​






















​
























​























































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>اقتباس:​







<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة خبير عطور 

</U>



أتمنى لك المزيد من التوفيق،،، المزيد من التقدم،،، المزيد من ثقة الزبائن بمنتجاتك والتى تسجل النجاحات المطردة يوما بعد يوم،،، الى الأمام أختي الملكة الأولى


























































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>اقتباس:​







<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ذيب السوق 

</U>


تم تجربة الخلطة والحمد للة اتت بمفعول ممتاز 
هاذا بالنسبة للرجال خصوصا انة قل نمو الشعر بدون اى حساسية .



لى اتصال مع الاخت لطلب 5 علب اخرى .​






















































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​
اقتباس:








<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ويلوو 

</U>



ابي من خلطة ازالة الشعر وطريقة التوصيل في الرياض

































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
اقتباس:​







<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة ..الوسام.. 




..الله يرزقك من حيث لاتحتسبين...تلاقين خير بأذن الله..
وسيتم مراسلتك قريباً بأذن الله ..​

































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>
اقتباس:​







<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الزعيم3 

 ابشرك الطلبيه وصلت سليمه ولافيها شي</U>


وبناء على رغبتك فأنى احببت ان أعطى رأى فى الخلطة بعد التجربة :
انا اول شئ حبيت اشكركم علي التعامل المرررررررره حلو الف شكر ليكم


وثاني شئ الخلطة جيدة جدا خصوصا أنها تقلل نمو الشعر





وقلت سماكتة .






الحمدالله طلعت مثل ما توقعتها ... يعني وفرت وانحلت عندى مشكلة شغلت تفكيرى







لى طلب فى حال نفاذ اللى طلبتة



سلامى الخاص​
















​


















​




















​






















​






























































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>





اقتباس:​


<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة the prince1 


بالتوفيق إن شاء اللهلي عودة​
​






































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

اقتباس:​







<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة cute-girl 

</U>



موفقة ان شاء الله يا قلبي































































</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>​

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة المسكينه الحنونه 


السلام عليكم
انا شريت من الاخت الملكة طبعا قبل كم يوم طبعا موحقي حق بنت خالتي وجربت الخلطه على خصله علشان نشوف النتيجه كيف تكون لان الصراحه خايفه ان تضرها لان 
شعرها خفيف ويتساقط بس بصراحه النتيجه كانت خياااااااااااااااااااااااال وروعه بقولكم شنو صار في البدايه تحول لون شعر الشيب الاشقر لان كنت ماتوقعت تكون نفس الا في بالي وبعد كذا استخدمتها يوم ثاني على طول تغيرت شعرالشيب الى البني يعني تختلف بكثير عن الصبغه خصوصا لما احط الصبغه من اول مره راح تغير الشعر اسود ماتوقعت تغير الشيب فقط لان حسيت فرق كبير ايضا بان التساقط خف بكثير من في البدايه 
واخر النتيجه كانت لون الشيب تحول الى الاسود والنتيجه روعه خصوصا اللمعه والشيب كان اقل بكثير من البدايه بصراحه شغلك ماعليه كلام وروعه وبطلب منك مره ثانيه انشاء الله تحصلي خير 
ناطري تجربتي بعد ماشوف كيف يكون الشيب نزل او لا 
واسفه عالاطاله




اقتباس:​




<TABLE border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=6 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM: 1px inset; BORDER-LEFT: 1px inset; BORDER-TOP: 1px inset; BORDER-RIGHT: 1px inset" class=alt2>المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة منيرة1 






<TABLE style="WIDTH: 90%; mso-cellspacing: 0cm; mso-yfti-tbllook: 1184; mso-padding-alt: 1.5pt 1.5pt 1.5pt 1.5pt; mso-table-dir: Bidi" dir=rtl class=msonormaltable border=0 cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="90%"><TBODY><TR style="mso-yfti-irow: 0; mso-yfti-firstrow: Yes; mso-yfti-lastrow: Yes"><TD style="BORDER-BOTTOM-COLOR: #f0f0f0; PADDING-BOTTOM: 1.5pt; BACKGROUND-COLOR: transparent; BORDER-TOP-COLOR: #f0f0f0; PADDING-LEFT: 1.5pt; PADDING-RIGHT: 1.5pt; BORDER-RIGHT-COLOR: #f0f0f0; BORDER-LEFT-COLOR: #f0f0f0; PADDING-TOP: 1.5pt">السلام عليكم

بالنسبه لخلطة الشيب
احب انا أشكرك ع حسن المعامله وارسال الخلطتين في وقته المحدد
ماشالله تبارك الله طيبة مثل راعياتها ما شاء الله مبين عليها نظيفة ومتعوب عليها جايه في علب ر شمرتبةو ماشاء الله بدا اللون يتحول الى البني


الله يعطيك العافيه وهذا ان دل دل على اهتمامه برضا الزبون قبل كل شي
الله يجزاك خير ويرزقك على حسن نيتك
ولي طلبيه ثانيه عن قريب 
**********
وبالنسبة لخلطة ازلة الشعر
انا من استخدمت خلطة ازالة الشعرحسيت باختلاف وباين علي هالشي بشكل واضح.. 
طبعا عشان استفيد بشكل اكبر واقت ان الشعر راح يختفي باخذ علبه ثانية لان باقي شوي من الخلطة وخلال هاليومين راح اطلبه
وطبعا بعد ما اخلص العلبه الثانيه راح اكون لكي مندوبة ..
تقبلي تحياتي..​






[/quote]​
























​
























​







































































































*


----------

